# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Tricheminus neuralgie

## jansmit

Een naar mijn ervaring nauwelijks serieus genomen probleem is de z.g Tricheminus neuralgie. D.w.z. pijn, tinteling en gevoel van verlamming in meestal één helft van het hoofd, de lippen en tong als gevolg van een beklemde aangezichtzenuw, ( Tricheminus ). Ik probeer al 5 jaren een aanspreekpunt te vinden, maar ervaar het gebrek aan kennis binnen de medische wereld omtrent het probleem en de onmacht om er mee om te gaan als bijzonder frusterend.
Indien er bij meerdere MRI scans geen beklemming wordt geconstateerd houdt het voor de neuroloog op en moet de patient verder maar zijn weg zoeken.
Wie heeft wellicht nuttige ervaring op dit gebied.

----------


## Sefi

Is dit net zoiets als aangezichtspijn?

----------


## jansmit

Inderdaad.

J. Smit

----------


## Sefi

Aangezichtspijn kan veroorzaakt worden door triggerpoints, dit zijn een soort spierknoopjes die stralingspijn geven. Men denkt vaak aan beknelde zenuwen, maar het probleem zit in de spieren. Nu kan een spierknoop tegen een zenuw aandrukken en dan inderdaad de zenuwpijn geven, maar dit is niet te zien op MRI scans.
Je zou in dit geval triggerpoint therapie kunnen proberen.
Meer info hierover en ook om behandelaars te vinden kan op de volgende site: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/vertigo.htm

----------


## jansmit

Hartelijk dank, ik ga eens op speurtocht

J. Smit

----------


## koenraadh

Ik heb ook jaren problemen gehad met een driehoekszenuw, 10 jaren van de ene dokter naar de andere maar geen resultaat. Ik ben via via bij een ostoeopaat terecht gekomen en die heeft vastgesteld dat een nekwerver niet goed was. Na 3 a 4 behandeling heb ik haast geen hoofdpijn meer. Probeer een goede ostoepaat te vinden he
koen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo jansmit,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Al iets gevonden wat werkt?

Hallo koenraadh,
Fijn zeg dat je eindelijk een behandeling hebt gevonden die helpt en die ook met ons deelt! Bedankt  :Smile: 

Misschien dat jullie nog iets hebben aan de volgende links?:
* Nederlandse Vereniging van Hoofdpijnpatiënten Werkgroep Aangezichtspijn
Voor hulp en ondersteuning van patiënten met Tricheminus Neuralgie en andere vormen van aangezichstpijn.
Websites: www.aangezichtspijn.nl en www.hoofdpijnpatiënten.nl

Heel veel sterkte!
Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

